# Pedal yak category



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My vote is yes.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

You're joking, right?

Or trolling, can't tell which...


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Tim said:


> You're joking, right?
> 
> Or trolling, can't tell which...


I'm not joking Tim! With the big percentage of PY users on this forum its clear that they are a large enough group to warrant thier own categfory to discuss thier own pedal related topics. Really, it's no different to 'Beginners Questions', 'Safety' or 'Tackle Talk'.

There are some forum categories I don't bother visiting. I just think it would help streamiline the site and keep pro/con debates outside the 'Main' page.

As for trolling... :?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

nm mate I'm having a grumpy morning 8)

A yak's a yak, pedal or paddle our fishing techniques are pretty much the same, how we get to the fish is of little consequence to my mind.

[edit] trolling (in internet forums and the like) is posting inflammatory material with the explicit purpose of inciting angry responses, and re-reading your post looks like I got it wrong, sorry mate.[/edit]


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Its rather like which end of your boiled egg you open to me....could have a category for that perhaps :lol:

Cheers
John


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I voted no.

While there does appear a greater emotional investment in general in a purchase of a pedal yak than is evident for any other yak, and we occasionally get into a pissing contest about it, I don't think that there is enough that is specific to the pedal yaks to warrant a separate space for their discussion.

So long as we remember that display of emotional investment will inevitably result in a taking of piss that is opportunistic rather than malicious we shouldn't have any problems


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

.............and drifting in the wind with the paddle held high would be sailing...."hey look dudes, I'm on a port tack!"

Sorry folks, I got carried away....separate class for sailing? Perhaps not :lol: :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:

Edit: My head hangs in shame, for I did not mean to be inflammatory or unkind. One day I will pedal...... :shock:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> So long as we remember that display of emotional investment will inevitably result in a taking of piss that is opportunistic rather than malicious we shouldn't have any problems


Nicely said Dave! 8)

JT


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Pedal or paddle its still a kayak, move on. Just checked the definition of a kayak a hobie isnt a kayak I say ban all hobie owners from the forum :lol: or force them to paddle once a month :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my kayaks red. can we have a seperate category for each colour? I don't want to be talkin to no yellow kayak owners....and as for those green kayaks...grrrr


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Splitters!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

What have they ever done for us?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, there is the fishing.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

and the roads......don't forget the roads

are there any hobie owners out there that have never paddled and paddle yak??????

it's pure discrimination if you ask me......

cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

and the aqueduct...........

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

They turned me into a neut ,,,,,,,,,, i got better but


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

My pedal fishing kayak also has a paddle. Which category would I belong to? Actually, come to think of it, all pedal kayaks of the hobie kind have a paddle.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I just checked the results. Perhaps Spooled, you need your own section.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Sunhobie said:


> I just checked the results. Perhaps Spooled, you need your own section.


Bugger Mal ! You beat me to same smart arse quip.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh dear , now i'm not sure where to go , you see i have a Hobie Quest ., and i have a paddle and no pedals , but its still a Hobie ,,,,,,, ahhh wait ,,,,, I can call those pedals that i stear it with my pedels ,,,, ahhhh , but i still dont have any of those pectoral fins that my brother kayaks have ,,,, nurse ,, nurse ,,, can i see the surgeon please :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> Sunhobie said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked the results. Perhaps Spooled, you need your own section.
> ...


The biggest irony is that my brother is visiting on holidays and I've been trying to convince him to buy a Revo because it is most practical yak for his application. He lives very close to PPB and has been toying with the idea for a while now. Even though you feel comfortable about your actions as a dealer, I will not attempt to hinder the potential sale.

I wonder about the response if a mod asked the same question!

This is a poll question. It has a quantifiable figure which is atttached. This measurement is representative of the sample who completed the poll. Rather than comment on the methodology, assumptions about the poll creator were leveraged upon to create extended personal opinion.

I welcome your noxious PM's but public ridicule has been covered elsewhere.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I cant decide!

<grabs popcorn>


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't care.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

yaker said:


> I'd go for a Hobie long before I considered using a 'lecy


Jeez now they're having a go at us blokes with leccys :shock:

just joking :wink: :lol:

but I guess it shows how some people might read posts

Cheers Mike


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Spooled I voted no but i understand what you were trying to achieve, it would help take away the inevitable my yak is better than your yak when statements are made about which yak is better and reduce the emotional content of some hobie posts which can make people feel uneasy.

Cheers Dave


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

I would like a section devoted to 4 stroke, side mounted outbords on kayaks.
That way I can post a question and answer it myself.
(Answering your own questions. Isn't that the first sign of madness) :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

knot-too-fast said:


> I would like a section devoted to 4 stroke, side mounted outbords on kayaks.
> That way I can post a question and answer it myself.
> (Answering your own questions. Isn't that the first sign of madness) :lol:


Whatever does it for you John :wink:  By the way, I thought taking up drumming was the first sign of madness :lol:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Squidder said:


> knot-too-fast said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a section devoted to 4 stroke, side mounted outbords on kayaks.
> ...


Playing drums is the 2nd sign of madness. Counting the hairs on the back of your palm is the first. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

I decided to come and have a look at this thread, and see what the comotion was that made a valuable member feel the need to opt out of this forum. The over reactions and smart arse comments that have been posted are very surprising to me. Some of you really need to go back and have a look at what it was spooled was trying to achieve. It is pretty obvious to me, a section dedicated to the hobie guys for thier maintainance, modifications and whatever other issues there are. No where at all does he say a seperate forum, he asked for a seperate catagory for pedal kayaks eg. like kayak camping, rigged kayaks etc etc. Is everyone that quick to get on the defensive that you missed this? As a potential hobie buyer, I would quite like the instant access that a hobie section would offer to information on these machines rather than having to sift through all the other threads to find the info I want. Lets face it, they are very unique in the kayak market. Spooled was not trying to seperate or outcast the hobies, why is it that so hard to see? I remember back in the beginning of this forum making a post commending everyone who was here back then on the lack of this sort of rubbish, and the respect that we had for each others opinion. Obviously with the growth of the forum, we have either lost sight of who we are and what we stand for. Its either that, or we have picked up some people from some of them other forums. Either way, I hope spooled reads this, and accepts my offer to rejoin this forum without any reprocussions from this ridiculous and childish carry on from any offenders. I would also suggest we have this whole thread deleted from our respectable forum because I think it makes us look like the rest of the fishing forums out there - very childish. Lets keep our opinions towards each other posted in a respectful and thoughtful way, and try not to over react the way that some have here.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Like Keljad above, I searched for this post to see what all the fuss was about after reading Spooled's tantrum. I must say that I do not agree with keljad that this post should be pulled. I have read it from start to end and, while I may not have chosen to express myself in the same way, I didn't read anything that was inappropriate to the extent that it was offensive (maybe the mods have edited it??). I must say that I honestly believed when reading this thread for the first time, that Spooled was having a go and simply starting some friendly banter between the rival kayak clans. Had I have seen the thread earlier, I probably would have added my own smart answer.

This is a free, democratic, country espousing freedom of speech as one of our implied constitutional protections. The internet is also a vehicle for freedom of expression and I would really be disappointed if we needed to employ the "thought police" to ensure that none of us deviate from the common view. If an individual is overly sensitive to criticism, then perhaps the internet is not the place for them to air their views. Deciding to leave the forum is Spooled's right, and if that is what he decides to do then fine. But please don't start shutting down the often humorous exchanges between members based on the wingeing of a handful of people that appear to take themselves a little too seriously.

As I have been often told in the military (at anytime I looked like having a winge) - "dry your eyes princess".


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Back from holidays (Big Barra caught but not from a yak so I can't brag here)

I don't think a seperate one for hobies is need, but I don't have strong feelings about it.

But I also don't take any offense to the question


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Thick as a brick that I am, I have finally found the thread that was so controversial. Given that readers of the poll title would have not clearly known the intention of the poster, then it is understandable that some ribbing went on. At first, I thought it was some kind of stir. I don't think the posts were that bad really. It is obvious that there is ill-feeling behind the scenes, and I don't know what has been happening with PMs, but I don't see anything to get all stirred up about. As Deano said, perhaps edited by Mods? Anyway, the forum is only to fill in a bit of time between fishing trips. The forum is not the 'be all and end all' of life.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQIFbWcAAAnXgAAQQAUAARQAL+f/gCAASGqemppiemoyHqepkInkk9TTagA02oMm3ijkt4Bz1F2miVVoSJBU+CxYwuY55DtsBJ1jRjqjAi8POb0kUMLQLd0DSX4IfxdyRThQkAIFbWc=


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Red. You mods have continued to do a fantastic job, so good on ya.


----------

